# Warren Audio's broken hd800 cables



## lovefancy

With more than 60 email messages keep asking the progress of the cable, what shouldve come in no more than 10 days as the seller promised, the long waited intercept cable finally arrived after TWO months. After an hour of listening, I found that one of the hd800 connector was not tightly screwed and if I touched it, it stopped making sounds. There is a really long story behind it with endless email messages and I am sorry that I am not gonna write them all here, all I can say is that this seller keep lying about shipping time, I paid for express shipping with tracking and he shipped with an inferior service without a tracking number, lied about sending me a free interconnect, what a crappy purchasing experience. 




















 my furutech 601 xlr plug, melted inside





 I had a headfier fix it because I heard Rick is no good at putting on hd800 connectors. Here is how it looks fixed, i hope this will put an end, the fixed cable is on its way to my home now


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

You are not the only one, sadly : http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/wh...43/index3.html

 Warren audio really do awful job... poor cables.


----------



## Seamaster

I can smell Mikhail in here.


----------



## DarKu

...


----------



## vcoheda

looks like he will have to change his company's name again.


----------



## IPodPJ

People, PLEASE! Avoid Warren Audio/Fidelity Audio like the plague! Rick is not only a pathological liar but can't build working cables -- it's really despicable that he takes people's money for something a 5 year old could do better.


----------



## glitch39

that soldering job is really, really terrible. Looks like he used a 100W Weller gun to burn those posts to a crisp.


----------



## scootermafia

Even with bad soldering this problem is preventable. If you don't bring the glueshrink up high enough so that it's past the rear nut, then when you twist the earcup wires, you are actually torquing the contact assembly rather than the plug body itself, as the contact assembly is inserted into the earcup socket's pin holes. Basically as you turn the earcup wire, the bottom nut and earcup wire can together unscrew from the plug shell as you can see in the top picture, which is held captive in the plug socket. As the earcup wires are connected to the contact assembly, if you don't have the wires glueshrinked to the entire shell then when you twist that wire you are twisting at the solder joints. However, this is not the only HD800 cable I've seen that does not have a very durable plug finish.


----------



## krmathis

Ouch! Sure looks like a terrible soldering job.
 Nice to hear that got a fellow Head-Fier to fix it though.


----------



## zardon

I come from Ireland and I recently bought a new balanced amplifier and some HD800's, but I wanted an XLR 4 pin cable so I found this guys site in Canada and emailed them.
   
  Sure no problem he said. paid $90 for express delivery and he said the cables would go out in a few days once they were made and 'checked by an engineer'.
   
  I got tracking and realised it wasn't an international delivery, but to america. He then sent me different tracking, and 3 days later it didn't work. I called canada post who told me it wasn't a valid tracking number.
   
  He said his wife was ill and the cables must have gotten mixed up. This went on for ages and the guy even said he mixed me up with another Allan and thought I had them already.
   
  Weeks later after much hassle he eventually sent me tracking. they arrived a few days ago and looked great out of the box. No sound from the left cable, although if I hold the cable a certain way it 'pops' back in.
   
  Luckily I have a friend close by who is into this and runs a store, and he is going to fix them for me. I only found this thread via google, but this guy is seriously messed up and I see he is banned here as well.
   
  Let me just stress I am not here to cause hassles for anyone, but im glad this thread exists for people on google, I just hope people check Warren Audio out before ordering, because his store looks semi professional, although im always wary of people who only accept orders via paypal and who use '' text in emails.
   
  live and learn I guess, Very costly mistake on my behalf.
   
  Thanks for letting me vent, I just hope other people aren't getting ripped off.


----------



## tim3320070

I am shocked this audiophool is still selling cables- I heard he has some great property for sale around Chernobyl except his hazmat suits leak.


----------



## IPodPJ

He apparently also has a planar magnetic headphone in the works, and it's listed he apparently plans to assemble the driver by hand.


----------



## zardon

on a more positive note, I have had good success buying tubes from the states, picked up some nice Tung Sol 5998's, 7238's and others.Sometimes it works out ok, but in this case sadly I think Rick really is struggling to finish the cables.They look great too, with his company name on the cabling, and the materials seem equally good. I didnt want to leave the cable in the system but when both headphones were working it really did improve the bass response of the HD800's. Very good quality, until the soldering process takes place. I have to wait on the damage report to get these fixed, but im guessing both ends will need replaced and then silver soldered. Spent almost $400 on them too, thats the annoying part.


----------



## zardon

The LH headphone socket has a broken pin and soldering isn't good either. It looks like the headphones I bought will need new plugs. The reason it broke is that the cable Warren Audio sell can rotate/twist against the plug as the heatshrink does not hold it firm. heatshrink as you guys know comes in two varieties, with or without heat sensitive glue and he has used one without it. New plugs and a retermination are in order. Good value for $400. nice job. not.


----------



## tim3320070

Hmmmm, $400 buys a lot of new music and a lot less headaches, just my opinion.


----------



## ricmiclaw

On or about April 16, 2011, I purchased 4 cables from Warren Audio at a cost of nearly $2,100. I then exchanged many e-mails with Rick Warren. In general, he promised to build and promptly ship the cables to be followed with a tracking number and notice of shipment. Without exception, after each promise of shipment, etc., I then received an excuse ranging from breaking for dinner to technical problems with the cables to customs problems and so forth. At about the point after which I received several successive promises of shipment, I became a member of this forum. When Rick's last promise of a tracking number fell through (again), I decided to do a Google search for "Warren Audio Complaints" and found one of the strings on this forum detailing the horrors other forum members experienced with this man and his "company". I also discovered that Rick Warren has been "banned" from this forum. At that point, I filed a PayPal dispute. As soon as I filed the dispute, I received an e-mail from Warren Audio informing me that my order status had changed to "refunded". I checked my PayPal account and found no refund. I informed Rick Warren that I would elevate the dispute to a claim at PayPal if he didn't issue the refund immediately. When I received no refund, I elevated the dispute to a claim and informed Rick Warren of my actions by e-mail, again demanding a full and immediate refund. Shortly thereafter, I received an e-mail from Rick Warren that, lo and behold, he just shipped my cables. I informed him that I no longer believed anything he said and that if he shipped, I would refuse delivery and if he didn't ship, he should just issue the refund and save the shipping charges. His last e-mail to me was a gloating, personally insulting tirade in which he told me the shipment is on it's way, tracking number to follow within the hour (nothing received so far several hours later) and he didn't care to whom I complained because he has a return policy and intends to use it against me. I'm brand new to this forum and, I regret to say, my first post winds up being like this. I'm going to do what I can with PayPal, as I filed within the 45 day time period. We'll see the outcome. Be careful. Be very, very careful doing business with people you don't know, particularly if the main reason is because the price seemed very good.


----------



## Mambosenior

He was canonized “scumbag” on the very first ballot. Just recently he was hawking his pitiful crap on EBay under headphone cables.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Sorry to hear that. If you paid via credit card, be sure to contact your issuer.

That aside, do you like headphones?

If you do, why don't you stick around and join the conversation? You'll find a lot of honest businesses here and plenty of people who love the same things you do.


----------



## ricmiclaw

I have some headphones. Sennheiser HD800 balanced, Beyer Tesla T1 balanced, Denon AH-D7000 balanced, Audeze LCD2 balanced, HiFiMan HE6 balanced, AKG701 balanced and some that are still dynamic though I'm hoping to have most of them recabled too. These are Ultrasone Edition 10 and Edition 8, Grado PS1000, Audio-Technica ATH-W5000 and AKG702, which I'll always keep dynamic for when I don't have access to a balanced amp and because they're identical to the AKG701 except for not being balanced. I have on order from Woo Audio their WES electrostatic amp with all the upgrades to power a Stax SR-009 I also have on order. Things in Japan are pretty awful right now so I'll probably have to wait until late this month or even June to see the Stax and the upgraded WES (as I told Jack Wu, there's no point sending the amp until they can provide the SR-009 too). The other headphones mentioned above are powered by HeadRoom Balanced Ultra Desktop Amp, Ultra Desktop DAC, and the upgraded Desktop Power Supply. When I travel around I use the HeadRoom Ultra Portable Desktop Amp or, if space is at a real premium, the HeadRoom Portable Micro Amp with DAC. For traveling purposes, I use a JH Audio 16 IEM for music pleasure and a Bose QuietComfort 15 to shut out airplane noise and blather. Finally, when I can't sleep but want to watch TV without disturbing my wife, I use a wireless Sennheiser 180 with an optical connection and a DAC. So yes, I really like headphones.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Wow.

So why aren't you a regular member around here? We need more people like you.


----------



## tim3320070

Good god, that's a lot of premium headphones. I have heard of Warren cables damaging drivers so I would definitely reject the shipment (that is probably not coming anyway).


----------



## ricmiclaw

Thank you all for your kind and thoughtful comments. It's not easy making a post that, essentially, admits I wasn't intelligent enough to do some basic homework before sending my money. I hope that I have at least enough intelligence to recover from this stupid error. I wanted to share this experience because, after reading the other posts on this forum about Rick Warren and his "company", I felt my experience needed a public airing so those who, unlike myself in this particular case, research before they send money. I hope that I laid out the facts so starkly that anyone contemplating doing business with someone not known to them or otherwise publicly known, will think and think again before taking action.

Regardless of the outcome for me, and that remains to be seen, if my post helps just one person, publicly acknowledging my error was worth the embarrassment. I should mention that Rick Warren has still not sent the tracking number he said was coming in "one hour" yesterday. The phony promises were just like his prior e-mails, minus the personal abusive comments he saw fit to hurl at me when he knew I "found him out". I don't really expect either the cables or a tracking number but, from a person like that, I do expect a trick of some kind. Regardless, if anything arrives, I'm rejecting it. Whether the outcome turns out good or bad for me, I'll post it so others can benefit by learning from my mistakes and also from those things I did right to correct my mistakes.

Regarding the last post, I have assembled, and to a degree continue to acquire, some "high end" headphones and headphone amps, dacs, and also assembled a decent 11.2 audio system, etc. A nasty chronic inflammatory bowel disease forced me to change from going downtown every day to work to purely working from home. I was truly blessed to have had an understanding employer in this regard as the alternative was a medical retirement which, at 51, was not something for which I was ready. I have found that continuing to work, even from home, and returning to the love of my youth, music, has given me much joy and peace. Also, playing with the audio equipment and discovering the different tonal natures of every headphone, amp, etc., has been great fun for me. 

Discovering a friendly place to chat with others who share some of my interests can only add to my enjoyment in trying to make the best of a bad health situation. Being able to do these things from my own home, given the debilitating nature of my disease, is truly one of the wonders of the modern era.


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> We need more people like you[...]


 
  ...period!
   
  Best regards.


----------



## dilpal

^Are you referring to Crohn's disease


----------



## ricmiclaw

When I was diagnosed 10 years ago by colonoscopy with multiple biopsies, the doctors at Georgetown in Washington, DC, said "severe pan-ulcerative colitis". This was after a 45-minute screaming session in the men's room at work. When I emerged, I staggered the 20 or so feet to my office and collapsed in a pool of blood assembling around my slacks. Over the years, the doctors were unable to do much for me and, on several occasion, I was advised to have a total colectomy (bag). Each time, at the very verge of surrender to the doctors' advice, I recovered from the flare up and put off surgery. About 5 years ago, I had a flare up start that only quieted down about 1 year ago. This last flare up was different than all the ones before. Rectal tears developed that caused me to, and I don't exaggerate, howl like a dog whenever I went to the bathroom. During these flares that was about 10-12 times daily. The pain was excruciating beyond description for anyone who has never had what I have, advanced cancer or something like it. Also, the pain would last at least half a day. It was like dying of cancer, something I watched my father do 28 years ago. The pain was really that bad. Something else happened this time, though. I developed a peri-anal fissure, which is normally seen with Crohn's not ulcerative colitis. I have a whole team of doctors now at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore. Following multiple colonoscopies, sigmoidoscopies, biopsies, etc., they now say I have components of both diseases so they call it "Crohn's versus Colitis". They injected Botox rectally to control the spasms. Pain management with powerful narcotics was employed (morphine, fentanyl, dilaudid, oxycontin, methadone - am I missing anything?). After so many years of rectal tears, it turned out that the loss of bowel control from all that damage (and a failed surgical effort to fix things - not at Hopkins - I won't mention the hospital) was the event that forced me to work exclusively from home. Next colonoscopy in a year. I'm just waiting for them to tell me they found displasia (pre-cancer) and it's on with the bag. Bags are no fun but I don't think I can manage another 4 year flare up at my age. I'm sorry but I can't really think of how to relate this to headphones, etc. but, perhaps, a mind more clever than my own might find a way to relate my experiences with bowel disease to the underlying subject matter of this thread.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Don't be too hard on yourself. You performed your end of the deal and acted in good faith.

For some interesting reading, go find the Singlepower threads. Depressing, but you'll also find a lot of really wonderful manufacturers. Guys who show up at meets and have personal friendships with their customers.

Speaking of which, it would be great if you were able to make it to a meet. If you haven't been to the meet forum, go take a look, especially at the CanJams. The gear is great but the people are better. There's an unexpected consistency with members. Shared interests are frighteningly common and you'll have a great time.


----------



## ricmiclaw

Just for clarification, I should have said "peri-anal fistula" not "fissure".


----------



## ricmiclaw

I'll take a look at the meets and related threads. Thanks for the advice. Personally, I'd rather be asked about my equipment, etc., but if someone wants to know about a health problem I myself mentioned, I presume they have a good use for the information and am happy to share.


----------



## ricmiclaw

I reviewed the Singlepower threads. I think there's a common pattern to the Singlepowers and Warrens of the world. First, they tend to be run by very nice, personable people. After all, if they were abrasive, difficult people, they wouldn't gain the confidence of their intended victims. Second, they rely on the fact that most, not all, people are basically honest, fair-minded people who wouldn't deliberately cheat anybody. The trick with being a decent person is that their natural assumption is others are the same. The crooks and cheats depend on this basic fact of human nature and prey on it. Finally, most people, despite plentiful evidence to the contrary, deny bad facts and substitute unrealistic hopes that things will turn out better than the obvious facts indicate they will turn out. Again, crooks and cheats know this about human nature and manipulate it to buy themselves time through the natural human desire to avoid and deny bad news, even if the victim has to create an alternative universe of unrealistic, even delusional, expectations of good outcomes. I believe these are the basic playbook rules by which all successful con men operate. 

I wonder if it would make sense to have a permanent forum for the early reporting of facts indicative of problems developing with people, companies, etc. on a basis repeated enough to suggestva dangerous and suspicious pattern. I recognize that it would have to be carefully monitored to prevent the postings of opinions, rumors, etc., but the facts of the Singlepowers and Warren Audios of the world are sufficiently damming and useful without resort to opinions and rumors. The trick would be in the timing of when there's enough "evidence" to support an assumption that greater care needs to be exercised by anyone dealing with the people and companies exhibing these suspicious behaviors. Extra care would have to be taken to avoid any potentially slanderous or libelous postings. But, this could be hugely useful to members. It would be the first place I'd check before doing business with anyone not known to me or generally known in the industry as honest and reliable. I'd be willing to bet that many others would feel the same if a way could be found to do what was done with Singlepower sooner and more consistently and to expose the Warrens of the world sooner too.


----------



## ricmiclaw

Thanks also for the tip on Can Jams. From what I found it doesn't look like there's anything in 2011. Maybe there will be something in New York City in 2012. Whether I can attend these events will depend entirely on how I'm feeling at the time but I really appreciate your suggestions. I would also like the thank the gentleman who echoed your remark about using more people like me at Head-Fi.org. I think both your comment and his emphasizing it are very humbling to me and I hope my participation will prove useful to all of us and be fun too. Really, I'm very encouraged by the warm and welcoming responses I have received. Very impressive; yes, very.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Really, try to come if you can.

My gut is telling me that you're a well-educated professional. At a meet, you'll find lots of people just like you, who also love music and the gear. You'll be smiling the entire time and odds are you'll run into someone who likes, say, the same kind of furniture you do and loves a few musical artists you follow. It's uncanny. Then you'll end up in a great conversation. No one will give you a hard time about a medical condition, either.


----------



## ricmiclaw

Thank you again for your encouragement and support. I will keep an eye on your meets and Can Jams. If I'm up to attending, I'll be there and probably find myself enjoying the experience just as you suggest. I noted a meet in Arlington, VA, next month. I don't live too far from that meet but there's much talk in the thread of a main meet attraction being a beer hall across the street. While I used to enjoy a good beer, that's no longer in the picture for me. I'd never interfere with someone else's enjoyment simply because I can't participate but if it appears the main activity at that particular meet will be drinking, I'll have to take a pass. Regardless, I'll be keeping my eyes open for meets that look right for me and the one in Arlington in June might turn out just fine despite a few posters salivating about a 300 beer brand bar nearby.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





ricmiclaw said:


> When I was diagnosed 10 years ago by colonoscopy with multiple biopsies, the doctors at Georgetown in Washington, DC, said "severe pan-ulcerative colitis". This was after a 45-minute screaming session in the men's room at work. When I emerged, I staggered the 20 or so feet to my office and collapsed in a pool of blood assembling around my slacks. Over the years, the doctors were unable to do much for me and, on several occasion, I was advised to have a total colectomy (bag). Each time, at the very verge of surrender to the doctors' advice, I recovered from the flare up and put off surgery. About 5 years ago, I had a flare up start that only quieted down about 1 year ago. This last flare up was different than all the ones before. Rectal tears developed that caused me to, and I don't exaggerate, howl like a dog whenever I went to the bathroom. During these flares that was about 10-12 times daily. The pain was excruciating beyond description for anyone who has never had what I have, advanced cancer or something like it. Also, the pain would last at least half a day. It was like dying of cancer, something I watched my father do 28 years ago. The pain was really that bad. Something else happened this time, though. I developed a peri-anal fissure, which is normally seen with Crohn's not ulcerative colitis. I have a whole team of doctors now at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore. Following multiple colonoscopies, sigmoidoscopies, biopsies, etc., they now say I have components of both diseases so they call it "Crohn's versus Colitis". They injected Botox rectally to control the spasms. Pain management with powerful narcotics was employed (morphine, fentanyl, dilaudid, oxycontin, methadone - am I missing anything?). After so many years of rectal tears, it turned out that the loss of bowel control from all that damage (and a failed surgical effort to fix things - not at Hopkins - I won't mention the hospital) was the event that forced me to work exclusively from home. Next colonoscopy in a year. I'm just waiting for them to tell me they found displasia (pre-cancer) and it's on with the bag. Bags are no fun but I don't think I can manage another 4 year flare up at my age. I'm sorry but I can't really think of how to relate this to headphones, etc. but, perhaps, a mind more clever than my own might find a way to relate my experiences with bowel disease to the underlying subject matter of this thread.


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi.  I hope we can gain as much knowledge and insight from you as we are able to from other experienced members of this website.  I'd apologize for your wallet, but it seems you're way beyond that as it stands.
   
  On a side note, have you been tried on biologics, like Remicade?  I've seen some damn excellent remission in patients refractory to Asacol and steroids.


----------



## ricmiclaw

I had about 4 dozen injections of Remicade, which produced horrendous spasmodic abdominal pain for about eight hours starting about 15 minutes into each injection. At about injection 35 or so, I experienced severe hypotension and nearly expired in the doctor's office. At about injection 45 or so, I experienced a rapidly progressing rash. The doctor said the rash had fully reached stage 2 and was progressing into stage 3, well along the way to Stevens-Johnson. I received injections of solu-cortef and benedryl, without effect. The 2/3 of the Remicade dose remaining in the bag (worth many thousands) was disconnected from the IV and thrown away. Everyone held their breaths as we waited for the rash to peak and the associated 104-105 fever to break. Obviously, as I'm here to relate this story, I survived this frightening experience. That was back in 2003-4 and I believe I started Remicade when it was considered investigational for ulcerative colitis. I have not used biologics since and they are now considered, for me, absolutely last resort before a colectomy. Asacol was not useful and I am currently taking Colazal and tacrolimus ointment rectally to help with the fissures. I have also used prednisone, but also without a good response. At the moment, other than control issues, which have persisted for years and were made worse by the failed surgery (so it's probably permanent) the disease is quiescent for the first time in years. I thank you sincerely for sharing your knowledge and experience in this area with me.


----------



## IPodPJ

Hi Ricmiclaw,
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi!  I'm sorry to hear about your conditions.  My brother also had Steven-Johnsons Syndrome when he was younger and it almost killed him; a very rare condition brought about by interactions between certain medicines such as NSAIDs and Sulfa antibiotics in certain people.  IBS and UC seem to also be pretty common in our family.
   
  I wish you the best and hopefully this forum will provide you with fun and educate you.  It sounds like you already have some very good headphones and are well on your way to spending more money than you probably should.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


ricmiclaw said:


> I had about 4 dozen injections of Remicade, which produced horrendous spasmodic abdominal pain for about eight hours starting about 15 minutes into each injection. At about injection 35 or so, I experienced severe hypotension and nearly expired in the doctor's office. At about injection 45 or so, I experienced a rapidly progressing rash. The doctor said the rash had fully reached stage 2 and was progressing into stage 3, well along the way to Stevens-Johnson. I received injections of solu-cortef and benedryl, without effect. The 2/3 of the Remicade dose remaining in the bag (worth many thousands) was disconnected from the IV and thrown away. Everyone held their breaths as we waited for the rash to peak and the associated 104-105 fever to break. Obviously, as I'm here to relate this story, I survived this frightening experience. That was back in 2003-4 and I believe I started Remicade when it was considered investigational for ulcerative colitis. I have not used biologics since and they are now considered, for me, absolutely last resort before a colectomy. Asacol was not useful and I am currently taking Colazal and tacrolimus ointment rectally to help with the fissures. I have also used prednisone, but also without a good response. At the moment, other than control issues, which have persisted for years and were made worse by the failed surgery (so it's probably permanent) the disease is quiescent for the first time in years. I thank you sincerely for sharing your knowledge and experience in this area with me.


 

 I'm glad to hear the disease is quiescent right now.  I haven't heard of Enbrel used for UC/Crohn's, but to my knowledge IBD is an on-label indication for starting Humira.  All three drugs work by the same mechanism, but they don't necessarily share cross-reactivity, meaning though Remicade caused you to have SJS, Humira may not.
   
  With severe pancolitis, though having a proctocolectomy and Brook ileostomy sounds awful, quality of life in patients with an ostomy is actually very much improved, as you don't have to deal with acute symptomatology.  The most common problem you'll face with an ostomy, in this case, would be diarrhea for several months, as the colon's function is reabsorption of water.  As the body gets accustomed, however, this problem tends to resolve spontaneously.  Additionally, you should be able to discontinue your medications if surgery is pursued as an option, which is an important point considering steroids and immunomodulators have many side effects, which you already know.  Prolonged high-dose steroid use can lead to Cushing's Syndrome, as well as discontinuation syndrome secondary to adrenal insufficiency.
   
  If there is reason for concern that you have both Crohn's and UC, upper GI studies might be indicated, although it's possible that the problem here is colitis with Crohn's features.
   
  That aside, I do hope you are able to attend some meets.  It's a good chance to meet Head-Fiers, and I think others would benefit from your impressions, given the amount and diversity of gear that you've acquired.


----------



## ricmiclaw

Once again, thanks to all for your concerned and humane comments.  I'm going to express of couple of thoughts related to these medical issues but it wasn't my intention to become the resident expert on chronic medical problems.  However, I brought it up in response to suggestions about meets and Can Jams, etc., so receiving responses along these lines isn't surprising and is actually rather uplifting.  Your responses speak very well of the type of people represented at Head-Fi.org.  I think I made the right choice signing up here.
   
  Anyway, I've been through the surgical analysis process several times and have been "rescued" from making a decision by sudden remissinons at the exact points at which I was about to choose surgury.  Some of the remissions have lasted quite a while, others lasted only a few weeks.  The current one is going on about 1 year now, with control being the residuary issue.  I've been told that symptoms, especially pain, are resolved by surgury.  This I understand very clearly.  But there are other issues such as inflammation at the stoma, irritation of the surruonding skin, escape of odor, undesirable noises, etc.  I know these things because I know and knew people with ostomies.  But the rectal and abdominal pain would certainly resolve and the colonic malignancy risk would be largely eliminated (not completely bacause not absolutely all tissue is removed).  Obviously, control, once the absorption issue settled down, would also resolve as there wouldn't be any further passing of material rectally.  Some form of modified J-pouch is what has been recommended and that's what I would choose if the next flare became unbearable  or displasia is found on subsequent biopsy.  
   
  Regarding a couple of other points, my current gastroenterology team is headed by the chiefs of inflammatory bowel disease at Hopkins and U.Penn. in Philly.  Both have advised that Enbrel is not effective for my indications.  Humira is a definite choice but carries the same malignancy and TB risks as Remicade and is also less effective, particularly in severe disease.  Nervertheless, prior to choosing surgery at the next severe flare-up, the plan is to employ Humira.  Past the rectum, the colon has not been severely inflammed for about two years.  The sigmoid was the last part to heal and showed moderate inflammation during the last year of the last severe flare-up, the one that lasted 4 years.  But the peri-anal fistula and the severity of disease in the rectum is what convinced these physicians that it's "Crohn's vs. Colitis" rather than uniquely either disease.  
   
  Finally, I didn't actually have Stevens-Johnson.  I was well along the path to it, but never got there.  If I remember, there are 4 stages to rash and SJS is stage 4.  SJS is like burning up in your own skin.  I have seen photos of victims whose eyes seemed to have melted out of their sockets and skin burned off most of their bodies, as if in a fire.  These people also commonly suffer brain and multi-organ damage.  The survival rate for genuine SJS is low.  Once a rash starts to enter stage 3, which is where I was, the chances that the underlying medication reaction will uncontrollably lead to SJS are vastly increased and that's why the episode was so scary.  It's an amazing thing to see or experience.  The rash starts innocently as a few pink/red dots.  Then the dots start extending lines out to connect each other.  Then the lines and dots fill out to become blotches.  Then the blotches start connecting to each other.  Then it spreads to both sides of the diaphram. and so on.  The rash finally stopped when my skin was beet red over more than 95% of my entire body, from scalp to toes, accompanied by high fever.  As I understand it, what was happening to me outside was also happening on the inside, to my organs and connective tissues.  Just extend this scenario to inflammation that virtually incinerates skin and tissue, add a fever something like 106-8 or maybe more and that's SJS.  Perhaps some of the "myths" of so-called "spontaneous combustion" of people were really stories of SJS.  Most of the low number of survivors are permanently brain damaged and disfigured.  No.  I never got that far.  To the commenter who mentioned a brother with SJS, I can only say that surviving true SJS without brain damage or disfigurement is a blessing from heaven.  I hope that describes your brother's outcome.  You and he are truly fortunate to still be in each other's company.  BTW - As I also understand it, SJS is not limited to reactions from NSAIDS and sulfa drugs though I have read about SJS with these drugs and perhaps is more common with them than some others.
   
  In conclusion, I've been looking around this site to find information and to see where I might usefully contribute.  There are one or two places where I might have a useful thought or two to contribute and I hope to be able to do so.  Mostly, though, the wealth of knowledge and experience possessed by others here is far greater than mine.  So I'm not going to be presumptuous and simply cough up the first things that enter my head.  As far a meets and Can Jams are concerned, I think it would be interesting and fun to try these out from time to time and I also hope to be up to doing that.  I would very much enjoy meeting some of the thoughful and considerate people who've commented here.  So, if a bad situation like my experience with Warren Audio and Rick Warren ultimately brings me these benefits, then that's a pretty good outcome (and I don't even know what PayPal is going to do with my claim).
   
  I've been thinking about maybe adding a balanced tube amp to my set up sometime during the coming year or so.  For balanced use, I've only found the WA22 at Woo Audio.  Also, I'm just starting to research what kind of DAC to use with a tube amp.  Where do you folks think are the best places to look here for useful information on these issues?  There are literally thousands of threads/posts about tube amps, etc., but as I started reading, many seemed off the points in which I was interested and some just seemed to wander off into never-never land.  This isn't the right thread for such a discussion.  But I'd appreciate some guidance on starting my search elsewhere in this forum.


----------



## ricmiclaw

I should hasten to remind that I'm currently using HeadRoom BUDA, UDAC and upgraded DPS, all solid state.  From what I've read, a tube set-up would be a very nice addition.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





ricmiclaw said:


> Once again, thanks to all for your concerned and humane comments.  I'm going to express of couple of thoughts related to these medical issues but it wasn't my intention to become the resident expert on chronic medical problems.  However, I brought it up in response to suggestions about meets and Can Jams, etc., so receiving responses along these lines isn't surprising and is actually rather uplifting.  Your responses speak very well of the type of people represented at Head-Fi.org.  I think I made the right choice signing up here.
> 
> Anyway, I've been through the surgical analysis process several times and have been "rescued" from making a decision by sudden remissinons at the exact points at which I was about to choose surgury.  Some of the remissions have lasted quite a while, others lasted only a few weeks.  The current one is going on about 1 year now, with control being the residuary issue.  I've been told that symptoms, especially pain, are resolved by surgury.  This I understand very clearly.  But there are other issues such as inflammation at the stoma, irritation of the surruonding skin, escape of odor, undesirable noises, etc.  I know these things because I know and knew people with ostomies.  But the rectal and abdominal pain would certainly resolve and the colonic malignancy risk would be largely eliminated (not completely bacause not absolutely all tissue is removed).  Obviously, control, once the absorption issue settled down, would also resolve as there wouldn't be any further passing of material rectally.  Some form of modified J-pouch is what has been recommended and that's what I would choose if the next flare became unbearable  or displasia is found on subsequent biopsy.
> 
> ...


 

 The skin irritation surrounding the ostomy site is a well-documented problem.  It's caused by the highly acidic contents of the ileum (which is interesting in and of itself, as the ileum is far distal to the stomach and pancreas, making you wonder how strong stomach acid, with a pH of 1-2, is).  This is why surgeons perform what is called a Brooke ileostomy, in which a portion of the mucosa is duplicated, or folded, and sutured over the skin surrounding the ostomy site, to prevent the acid from causing chronic skin inflammation.  The ileostomy is the first step in making the ileo-anal pouch, or the J-pouch that you mentioned.  If sphincter tone is preserved, this is an option.  However, if there's extensive damage to the anus, an ostomy or a continent ileostomy might be required.  As far as odor escape goes, to my knowledge the bags are airtight, but do need to be vented if they start getting too inflated.  Undesirable noises will certainly be an issue though.
   
  It's good that you didn't end up with SJS.  The more severe form you mention is Toxic Epidermal Necrolysis, or Lyell's Syndrome.  It's the most severe form of a spectrum of diseases known as Erythema Multiforme.  It's pretty rare and definitely debilitating.  It's been well-documented with NSAIDs and Sulfas, but it's recognized to be some sort of allergic/inflammatory spectrum disorder, so it's thought that it can happen with any drug.
   
  I understand you've already gone ahead and started the claims process with PayPal.  One of the major purposes of PayPal is for consumer protection, so hopefully they're able to retrieve your funds.  I hope this works out for you, as you were clearly conned with regards to your purchase from Warren.  For future cable purchasers, caveat emptor.
   
  As far as balanced tube amps, I've been hearing a lot about the merits of the Eddie Current Balancing Act.  I haven't had the opportunity to listen to one, and I hope I do, but it's definitely something to look into.
  Links:
http://www.eddiecurrent.com/Balancing_Act.html
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/407413/eddie-current-balancing-act
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539462/balancing-act-2a3-45-impressions
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/546102/eddie-current-balancing-act-receives-6moons-blue-moon-award
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## ricmiclaw

Fabulous.  I'll look into your suggestions concerning tube amps.  The medical points you explained are known to me.  I'm not a physician, but can tell from your posts that you are.  For the benefit of others, I'm glad that you took the time to explain in proper medical English the issues I've raised.  I noted your profile listing as (1) a surgeon, (2) fat, (3) ugly, (4) annoying, (5) boring, and (6) likely to die alone.  I compared these to your cute girl avatar.  Well, you either are (1) or are a great physician impersonator.  You are not (4) or (5).  No matter who's in the room with us, we all do (6); and it's a certainty, not a probability.  (2) and (3) are irrelevant if you are as nice a fellow as your posts suggest.  I hope to meet you someday and, meanwhile, to have additional exchanges with you.  Caveat Emptor?  You bet; don't know where my mind was that day.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


ricmiclaw said:


> Fabulous.  I'll look into your suggestions concerning tube amps.  The medical points you explained are known to me.  I'm not a physician, but can tell from your posts that you are.  For the benefit of others, I'm glad that you took the time to explain in proper medical English the issues I've raised.  I noted your profile listing as (1) a surgeon, (2) fat, (3) ugly, (4) annoying, (5) boring, and (6) likely to die alone.  I compared these to your cute girl avatar.  Well, you either are (1) or are a great physician impersonator.  You are not (4) or (5).  No matter who's in the room with us, we all do (6); and it's a certainty, not a probability.  (2) and (3) are irrelevant if you are as nice a fellow as your posts suggest.  I hope to meet you someday and, meanwhile, to have additional exchanges with you.  Caveat Emptor?  You bet; don't know where my mind was that day.


 
   

  I appreciate the compliments.  I'm not too great at impersonations, so I stick to the real thing.  Your writing and candor suggest you're no slouch in the brains department either.  If you end up at the next CanJam, I'll see you there.  You can count on it.
   
  I'm glad you're not a medical malpractice attorney, though I can see the allure to being one.  As long as doctors exist, they'll be in business.
   
  The girl in my avatar would be on my Amazon wishlist, were that possible.
   
  And your gear list is uber alles awesome beyond belief.


----------



## ricmiclaw

sridhar3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> If you end up at the next CanJam, I'll see you there.  You can count on it.
> ...




My review of the threads on this site suggest that there are likely no Can Jams for 2011 but maybe in New York City in 2012. Do you know anything about that? 

The Eddie Current balanced amp looks very interesting and I'm going to see if I can find any comparisons to the WA22. The Eddie Current is about twice the price as the Woo Audio. I wonder if it's that good.

Regarding medmal, I never had an interest in it. After nearly a quarter century in practice, I've come to believe that litigation is just about the world's worst method of resolving disputes. It's a needed alternative to dueling in civilized societies. Also, commercial disputes and disputes involving abuse of governmental power are other good uses for litigation. For medical cases, I think an administrative court presided over by judges/magistrates expert in medicine (whether or not actually physicians) would produce substantively better decisions more quickly than our current near lottery medmal litigation system produces. I think Germany uses such administrative procedures for scientific and technically complex cases so their general courts can focus on the more general types of dispute resolution at which such generalists excel.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


ricmiclaw said:


> My review of the threads on this site suggest that there are likely no Can Jams for 2011 but maybe in New York City in 2012. Do you know anything about that?
> 
> The Eddie Current balanced amp looks very interesting and I'm going to see if I can find any comparisons to the WA22. The Eddie Current is about twice the price as the Woo Audio. I wonder if it's that good.
> 
> Regarding medmal, I never had an interest in it. After nearly a quarter century in practice, I've come to believe that litigation is just about the world's worst method of resolving disputes. It's a needed alternative to dueling in civilized societies. Also, commercial disputes and disputes involving abuse of governmental power are other good uses for litigation. For medical cases, I think an administrative court presided over by judges/magistrates expert in medicine (whether or not actually physicians) would produce substantively better decisions more quickly than our current near lottery medmal litigation system produces. I think Germany uses such administrative procedures for scientific and technically complex cases so their general courts can focus on the more general types of dispute resolution at which such generalists excel.


 

 Regarding the CanJam, basically what you said.  They didn't get around to planning anything, and it's too late to start now, so nothing until 2012.  I didn't hear where they were going to have it, but I sure hope it's NY.  People set up local meets though, so that might be something to keep an eye out for.
   
  I wish I could comment on the Eddie Current Balancing Act, but I haven't heard it.  Hopefully at some meet I'll get the chance to.
   
  And as far as medical policy goes, it's fair to say that all the wrong people are dictating how medical care is apportioned.  Medical decisions are made by insurance companies, judges, juries, lawyers, lobbies, administrators and businessmen.  Vis-a-vis, people who are far-removed from medicine dictate medical policy.  Not to mention, the general public seems to think that doctors are rich.  They seem to forget that people graduate medical school with $250,000-400,000 in debt, having to do a residency that pays a pittance for a minimum of three years (five for surgeons).  Doctors are overworked, and the numbers of residency positions, medical school seats and attending positions don't increase despite the AAMC putting out documentation specifically pointing out a doctor shortage in the US.  Lack of tort reform and society's desire to make a quick buck at the expense of others, paired with misconceptions that doctors are rich, lead to frivolous lawsuits, which in turn lead to mounting malpractice insurance costs.  It's all a vicious cycle, and that's just the tip of the iceberg.  Don't even get me started.
   
  Putting in a few people who actually know a thing or two about medicine, who can then preside over medical litigation, might not be a bad idea at all.  For whatever reason, in our system doctors are guilty until proven innocent.
   
  Edit: If you're bored: https://www.aamc.org/initiatives/workforce/


----------



## ricmiclaw

Well, I just sent an e-mail to Craig at Eddie Current asking him all about the BA and it's options. His response should be interesting. What I don't quite understand is why 6moons compared the BA to the W5, which I don't think is a balanced amp (with the exception that it will run the no longer made K1000 through a single 4 pin output). Woo's balanced amp is the WA22, unless I'm misreading things. I'm just learning about tubes but if the amp doesn't have the XLR outputs, you don't have to have a P.E. to know it won't run your standard XLR 3 pin balanced headphones.

Update 5/15/11:

I have since learned that there's more to balanced outputs than 3 pin XLRs. Craig was very good responding to my queries and helped educate me in these regards. I don't know which products I'm ultimately going to purchase to fill out my system. I just wanted others to know about the good communications from Craig with an obvious beginner.


----------



## ricmiclaw

BTW - So-called "health care reform" increases the demand for services without increasing the supply of doctors (actually discourages doctors by cutting reimbursements). Except for partisan politics, I don't understand how anyone who's objective about this would expect anything other than physician shortages.


----------



## ricmiclaw

This thread got way off track after my mentioning a health problem and the tremendous response a number of very kind members posted.  I now have an outcome to the Warren Audio, Rick Warren, Fidelity Audio problem that caused me to post in this thread in the first instance.  However, because I think this thread got way off the point, I'm going to post the resolution in another Head-Fi.org thread where the most recent relevant posting occurred within the last week and was directly relevant to the main issue.  The link to that thread is http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/419848/warren-audio-formerly-fidelity-audio.  To everyone that took the time to express concern and well wishes concerning my health issues, I again thank you.  I encourage you to all check out the outcome of my case in the other thread.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:


ricmiclaw said:


> This thread got way off track to to my mentioning a health problem and the tremendous response a number of very kind members posted.  I now have an outcome to the Warren Audio, Rick Warren, Fidelity Audio problem that caused me to post in this thread in the instance.  However, because I think this thread got way off the point, I'm going to post the resolution in another Head-Fi.org thread where the most recent relevant posting occurred within the last week and was directly relevant to the main issue.  The link to that thread is http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/419848/warren-audio-formerly-fidelity-audio.  To everyone that took the time to express concern and well wishes concerning my health issues, I again thank you.  I encourage you to all check out the outcome of my case in the other thread.


 

 Just read the outcome.  Congrats on getting your money back!


----------



## ricmiclaw

Thank you, Doctor. I'm glad to see you're still paying attention. Frankly, I'm pleasantly surprised at the outcome. It's sure good to have positive news to report.


----------



## Tassie Devil

Yes I'm afraid all this echoes my experience.  The first cables sent did not work at all and it is easy to see how easily they short out at the Sennies end.  The gold connector pins are very close together and the still Warren cabling adds to the problem as others have posted.
   
  Anyway he sent a second pair which initially worked OK but then started shorting out in the right connector.  Rather than return them for a fix as Warren offered, ihad a go myself. I was lucky and managed a fix easily, using as much shrink wrap as possible - unfortunately too tight in the Sennie plug to use there.  
   
  But then a few weeks later the left leas started shorting out but it took several hours before I finally managed a fix.  During that process the gold connector pin broke so I had to resuscitate one of the plugs in the first set.
   
  I'm not angry with Warren about this as it seems like pushing the proverbial runny stuff uphill with a rake to expect avoiding a short inside the small Sennie plug which was obviously not designed to accommodate thick stiff cabling. BTW is there some sort of glue or insulative gunk that can be used inside the Sennie plug instead of plumbers tape?
   
  Bottom line, are the Warren cables worth it?  I cannot give a clear answer to that as I find auditory memory most unreliable and that comes into play big time changing headphone cables.  About all that can be said is they are more sanely priced than the opposition.  But I had better buy a couple more Sennie plugs as insurance for future problems.
   
  John


----------



## scootermafia

The only reliable way to fix something like this is to re-tin the Warren wires (which are enameled copper) using an actual solder pot to get a good finish on the tips - then, you really need to use a fine soldering tip and plenty of flux on the rhodium contacts of the Cardas Sennheiser connector in order to not melt the plug in the process.  You also do not want to (with your clip stand) grip the plastic part of the plug when you're soldering as the heat will soften the plastic and then the clips of the clip stand will deform it - instead, grab it by the pins.


----------



## Tassie Devil

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> The only reliable way to fix something like this is to re-tin the Warren wires (which are enameled copper) using an actual solder pot to get a good finish on the tips - then, you really need to use a fine soldering tip and plenty of flux on the rhodium contacts of the Cardas Sennheiser connector in order to not melt the plug in the process.  You also do not want to (with your clip stand) grip the plastic part of the plug when you're soldering as the heat will soften the plastic and then the clips of the clip stand will deform it - instead, grab it by the pins.


 


  Thanks for the tips Scootermafia (a rather frightening moniker so I'll be courteous) .  When doing the repair the other day I had the plug held in a small portable vice but take your point it should not be gripped too tight.  I pretty much did what you suggest but had to use the Warren tip of plumbers tape to insulate.  The plug is just too small to be able to use even the smallest heat shrink tubing in the amourware here.  Another of your posts said something about creating a block to put between the pins.  Would you mind elaborating please?
   
  I've just put up a post elsewhere asking for a source of the plugs - need to have one in reserve for future repairs.  But so far it looks like they cost an unreasonable $50 each.  Have you found a less expensive source?
   
  TIA
   
  John


----------



## scootermafia

The name dates back to college when my entire dorm floor bought Razor scooters and rode around campus like morons.  I believe I was the last person to get rid of mine.  
   
  There's no need to do any fancy insulating if you don't burn off too much of the enamel.  Just make sure only a little bit of tinned wire is protruding out of the contact holes of the plug.  If you strip it way back I can see that being a problem.  If you use flux on the plug, you don't need as much heat and time and solder to make a good connection.  Safe Art Systems Liquid Flux is my favorite, or similar, you apply it with a Q-tip.  Then again, having a $650 soldering iron doesn't hurt.


----------



## scootermafia

Wait a sec, are we talking HD800 plugs?  Those are a little tougher.  I used to put a small rectangle of thick glueshrink between the pins to prevent shorting.  Now, I just use skills and faith.  The shrink definitely doesn't hurt though.  It also helps to wrap the whole thing in teflon tape afterward; that way if the profile on the soldering is too high and both sides touch the strain relief metal cylinders then you don't have a problem.  It helps to dip the solder contacts in flux then tin them with some solder before you try to attach anything to them.
   
  I actually have a pic of me doing the same fix you're talking about.  
   

   
  Yes, the plugs really are that expensive, unless you buy 500 at a time from the Chinese.


----------



## Tassie Devil

You shame me with your neat soldering.  Just keeping everything crossed my latest efforts hold.  At 76 my skills are not as steady etc as in the past but I'll keep trying.  My wife also finds me trying at times!
   
  John
  
  Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Wait a sec, are we talking HD800 plugs?  Those are a little tougher.  I used to put a small rectangle of thick glueshrink between the pins to prevent shorting.  Now, I just use skills and faith.  The shrink definitely doesn't hurt though.  It also helps to wrap the whole thing in teflon tape afterward; that way if the profile on the soldering is too high and both sides touch the strain relief metal cylinders then you don't have a problem.  It helps to dip the solder contacts in flux then tin them with some solder before you try to attach anything to them.
> 
> I actually have a pic of me doing the same fix you're talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## scootermafia

I would agree that that particular cable is not for beginners...enamel wire is a real pain in the butt to work with.
   
  You can thank Sennheiser for the high prices on those connectors.  People used to be able to buy them for $16 per pair direct from ODU (the manufacturer) until Sennheiser decreed that they could not be sold to anyone other than themselves.  A few places custom make them, but you have to buy a lot at a time and it gets pricy too.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Ouch I got a little nauseous when I saw that.
   
  I've had good luck with Ken's (ALO) HD800 connectors, they're very pretty.


----------



## Tassie Devil

Chris Himself - where to get a "Ken (ALO) HD800 connector?
   
  I've Googled until I'm cross eyed and the only "positive" hit so far is
  http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts/other-connectors/sennheiser-hd800-diy-headphone-connectors.html
  They offer a heatshrink pack for an extra $15, an expensive add on BUT maybe worthwhile if the heatshrink could be used on the wire & connection to the rotten little pins.  The heatshrink I have is just too big.
   
  The other crowd that make up the connectors now refuse to sell them and referred me back to Sennheiser.  All rather paranoid.
   
  John


----------



## Chris_Himself

http://aloaudio.com/sennheiser-hd800-headphone-connector-one-connector..html
   
  They're so nice it's just silly.... yes they are 50 dollars. After that initial sting, I looked at probably one of the best things we had ever built haha. Btw you don't want to heatshrink over them because they're so nice looking. What I did was just seal the gap between the plug and cable per ALO's instructions with simple epoxy. It's strong and it'll last forever!
   
  If you need heatshrink, go to the hardware store, it's not a designer item, it's an everyday home repair/electrician item!


----------



## Tassie Devil

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> http://aloaudio.com/sennheiser-hd800-headphone-connector-one-connector..html
> 
> They're so nice it's just silly.... yes they are 50 dollars. After that initial sting, I looked at probably one of the best things we had ever built haha. Btw you don't want to heatshrink over them because they're so nice looking. What I did was just seal the gap between the plug and cable per ALO's instructions with simple epoxy. It's strong and it'll last forever!
> 
> If you need heatshrink, go to the hardware store, it's not a designer item, it's an everyday home repair/electrician item!


 


  Thanks for the response Chris.
   
  Yes I have heaps of heatshrink tubing here now but wondered if they were offering something a bit different but I guess not.  I had not thought of using epoxy resin but will do so if I have to redo the connectors.
   
  If they were $16 odd I'd get them now but at $100 for a pair + postage I guess the "insurance" policy of having spares which might never be used is an extravagance to be avoided.  So I'll pass on buying anything for now.
   
  But thank you everyone for the helping ideas.
   
  John


----------



## scootermafia

They're $50 a pair, not $100.


----------



## Tassie Devil

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> They're $50 a pair, not $100.


 


  Thanks for that - makes them look a more attractive proposition so I might order a pair after all.
   
  John


----------



## Tassie Devil

OK, now have two spare Sennie plugs BUT those longer golden cylinders (as shown in your pic over the outside) were not part of the package.
   
  And one of the leads in the HD800s stared to short out so I had to once more disassemble the plug.  The solder to it was holding fast so it was a case of snipping a couple of loose strands off and adding a small amount of plumbers tape to fix that. No need to resort to the new plugs.
   
  But the reassembling of that small plug drove me nuttier than my usual insane state.  I guess the heat from soldering previously had distorted the plastic plug enough to make putting it back together VERY challenging.  In fact I gave up for a day and only got back to it again this afternoon.  After some swearing it finally fitted.  A couple of layers of heatshrink, it reconnected again without drama, and, miracle of miracles, no shorting even with considerable cable movement.
   
  It is hard to know if one is imagining things but, after using the standard cable and then back to the Warren monstrosity, it did seem the music had a bit more air and was smoother.  But I would not put money on this. Auditory memory is pretty unreliable IMHO. particularly when it comes to subtleties in audio quality.  Anyone have thoughts to add about this?
   
  John


----------

